# Best Parakeet food?



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Just wondering what are people's favourite brands are. For my parrotlets, I'm giving them Mayfield parakeet food at the moment as it was the most expensive in my local pet shop along with greens, fruit, veg, grains ect


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Just wondering what are people's favourite brands are. For my parrotlets, I'm giving them Mayfield parakeet food at the moment as it was the most expensive in my local pet shop along with greens, fruit, veg, grains ect


To be fair, it doesn't really matter about brands, as long as the seeds are of high quality, stored correctly & variety is provided. A good seed mix, that is low in sunflower seed & peanuts, used alongside a mix of fruits & vegetables, safe wild plants, & some human foods such as scrambled egg, will constitute a good diet.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> To be fair, it doesn't really matter about brands, as long as the seeds are of high quality, stored correctly & variety is provided. A good seed mix, that is low in sunflower seed & peanuts, used alongside a mix of fruits & vegetables, safe wild plants, & some human foods such as scrambled egg, will constitute a good diet.


That's what they're on really. They have a choice of 2 different fruits/veg/greens everyday but I've not really given them human food yet but may cook them some scrambled eggs later seeing as I have 70-odd in the cupboard.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> That's what they're on really. They have a choice of 2 different fruits/veg/greens everyday but I've not really given them human food yet but may cook them some scrambled eggs later seeing as I have 70-odd in the cupboard.


Sounds fine to me mate. Other human foods you can offer include pasta, the odd chip, & a small amount of cooked chicken.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Sounds fine to me mate. Other human foods you can offer include pasta, the odd chip, & a small amount of cooked chicken.


Tonight I made them a little scrambled egg (minus the butter and milk) a segment of clementine, a slice of banana and some grated carrot. I was sticking with a orange and yellow theme today lol
I tried to hand feed them some egg but they just took chunks off it and spat it everywhere lol They're really territorial which comes in useful to get them to try new things as they will bite anything that comes towards them in their cage and some of those things turn out to be tasty. It does however make it difficult for me to teach them to step up as it bloody hurts. I'm happy enough not having them tame as they are so close to each other and they will step onto a perch when I want them back in the cage.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Tonight I made them a little scrambled egg (minus the butter and milk) a segment of clementine, a slice of banana and some grated carrot. I was sticking with a orange and yellow theme today lol
> I tried to hand feed them some egg but they just took chunks off it and spat it everywhere lol They're really territorial which comes in useful to get them to try new things as they will bite anything that comes towards them in their cage and some of those things turn out to be tasty. It does however make it difficult for me to teach them to step up as it bloody hurts. I'm happy enough not having them tame as they are so close to each other and they will step onto a perch when I want them back in the cage.


Colours are good! Reds & dark greens tend to be the most nutritious when it comes to veggies. Try a bit of grated cheese too, my parrots love it!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Colours are good! Reds & dark greens tend to be the most nutritious when it comes to veggies. Try a bit of grated cheese too, my parrots love it!


I will do. They're not incredibly adventurous, but if I can get them to attack the food they will discover they like it. It's working for now anyway lol
They don't really like apple but they love banana. Anything that stops them scoffing sunflower seeds.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I will do. They're not incredibly adventurous, but if I can get them to attack the food they will discover they like it. It's working for now anyway lol
> They don't really like apple but they love banana. Anything that stops them scoffing sunflower seeds.


It also helps having 2 together, as if one likes something, the other is more likely to get into it too. My Black-Headed Caique is pretty adventurous when it comes to food, & as he lives with my Sun Conure, who was a bit picky, its taught the Conure to experiment a bit more with new foods.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> It also helps having 2 together, as if one likes something, the other is more likely to get into it too. My Black-Headed Caique is pretty adventurous when it comes to food, & as he lives with my Sun Conure, who was a bit picky, its taught the Conure to experiment a bit more with new foods.


Aye one is more adventurous and outgoing than the other. I still can't believe something so small can eat so much food though.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Aye one is more adventurous and outgoing than the other. I still can't believe something so small can eat so much food though.


:lol2:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Rob Harvey sells a fantastic parrotlet diet and all sorts of natural supplement foods, well worth checking out. Rob Harvey specialist feeds online or are next door to bird wired in Farnham.

John.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Rob Harvey sells a fantastic parrotlet diet and all sorts of natural supplement foods, well worth checking out. Rob Harvey specialist feeds online or are next door to bird wired in Farnham.
> 
> John.


Cheers I'll google it now. Is it low on sunflower seeds? I'm a bit worried about them becoming addicted to them as they eat them all before they start on anything else.


----------

